# 625 TV2 audio issue



## SCarter2010 (Aug 22, 2010)

The receiver goes at the TV1 location. TV2 output is via coaxial cable, normally.

The TV2 remote is UHF and goes through the house to the receiver. No additional delay. 

Audio and video use the coaxial cable. If you have an audio system at your TV2 location, then I would suspect that you have a reasonably nice TV. If your TV has an "audio out" (red and white cable connections) then use the TV "audio out" to send sound to the sound system.

Okay, I found this post (above). This is the exact configuration that I have used for my Panasonic TC-L32C12 television (red/white audio out) to the LG LHT854 5.1 Channel Home Theater. I get no audio through the home theater when I do this.

If I unplug the red/white cables from my tv and switch them to my blu-ray player, the blu-ray will play in surround sound, so it's not an issue of the cables being bad, or me having them plugged into the wrong outlets, because I'm not changing the input on the surround sound (aux).

What am I doing wrong here?

I get normal audio from my tv.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

If you are able to hear the audio through your TV speakers, then the problem has nothing to do with the 625 and has something to do with the way your TV routes audio to the line outputs. Remember that the TV2 feed is only receiving analog stereo, not Dolby Digital anything. Check the settings on your TV.


----------



## SCarter2010 (Aug 22, 2010)

Well, I've reset the factory setting on the t.v. and am now running a channel scan on both analog and digital channels. 

Would it matter that I have been using cable channel 73 on the satellite receiver box? Do I need to switch to analog? 

I had no problems with this when I had basic cable. lol


----------



## SCarter2010 (Aug 22, 2010)

I reset everything, searched through all the channels, tried turning the speakers off from the tv and got NO sound at all then. I cannot figure this out.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

1st - make sure the TV is set to the same mode as the output on your 625 i.e. cable mode or antenna mode

2nd - it looks like there are 2 possible sets of red/white jacks. One of these sets are for analog INPUT (along with the yellow composite video input), You want yours on the analog OUTPUTS.


----------



## SCarter2010 (Aug 22, 2010)

After careful examination of the owner's manual and specs of my t.v., I only have a digital audio output port. There are no analog outputs on my t.v. Now what? I have a digital video input on my surround sound, but will this work with an analog signal? Do I need to get a digital to analog converter, or will this not work either? GRRRR. Why can't the tv2 just be digital!!!


----------



## SCarter2010 (Aug 22, 2010)

Digital video fiber optic cable and changing the surround sound input to aux opt took care of the problem.


----------

